# Small dragon thread



## novek (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys 

in this thread i wanna see photos of any small dragons 

jackies,angle heads,water dragons,mountain dragons etc etc.........
also enclosures as well 

thnx


----------



## garycahill (Oct 22, 2009)

Water Dragons arn't a small dragon though???


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 22, 2009)

no pics but i have a peninsula dragon. hes funny as


----------



## novek (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## novek (Oct 22, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Water Dragons arn't a small dragon though???


 
meh still good


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2009)

Pleanty of pics here
Keen4Kritters


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 22, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Water Dragons arn't a small dragon though???



what would you know gary! 

lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool jackies BTW Novek


----------



## novek (Oct 22, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Cool jackies BTW Novek


 
thnx i really want more!!!!

and cool site makes me want more really bad now lol


----------



## garycahill (Oct 22, 2009)

Your'e right Jay.
Here's a pic anyway


----------



## novek (Oct 23, 2009)

any more pics???


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Here you go a thread made recently of my Mountain Dragons http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/pics-of-my-mountain-dragons-121489
Thanks Tim.


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

Probably a bit more suitable for this thread.

Jackie Dragon


----------



## jinin (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, Those Jacky's are pretty nice. Where'd you get them?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

I have bred the majority of mine.
The original 3 I bought seperately.


----------



## jinin (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice. Easy to Breed?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

Not hard, just have to set them up properly.


----------



## ravan (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice Ravan.
I hope to get some Boyd's this season, now that they are on our licence schedule.


----------



## novek (Oct 23, 2009)

thnx for the replies
those mountain dragons r awesome, ive seen heaps in the blue mountains...


----------



## novek (Oct 23, 2009)

wow nice boyds i wanna get some but a bit out of my budget lol


----------



## ravan (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks guys ^_^
and gary, you should totally get some! they are the most adorable little things 

and one more:


----------



## novek (Oct 23, 2009)

any pics of the enclosure for the boyds?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had my Angles now for a couple of years.
The rules only changed on the first of this month, plenty of time for this season.
I am hoping a friend of mine will breed his (HINT) & I will get some from him.
If not, I will just have to import some.


----------



## novek (Oct 23, 2009)

garycahill said:


> I have had my Angles now for a couple of years.
> The rules only changed on the first of this month, plenty of time for this season.
> I am hoping a friend of mine will breed his (HINT) & I will get some from him.
> If not, I will just have to import some.


 
any pics of ur angles???
please


----------



## garycahill (Oct 23, 2009)

I will take some & post them a bit later tonight.
Just to help out with your thread Novek.


----------



## novek (Oct 23, 2009)

garycahill said:


> I will take some & post them a bit later tonight.
> Just to help out with your thread Novek.


 
thnx mate 

any anything to do with small dragons would be awesome, would like to see some netteds in here!!!!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is one of my new enclosure and its resident a P henrylawsoni


----------



## jinin (Oct 23, 2009)

i have Netteds and Black Soil BD and 2 Large Beardies that i need 2 take photos of. ill post 2morow


----------



## ravan (Oct 23, 2009)

not the best shot, but this is what i keep mine in:




im hoping to put a fake background and/or a fountain or something in there soon


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Ravan check out the Universal Habitat website they have some really cool and realistic rock backgrounds!


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Raven what are the Dimension of that enclosure?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 23, 2009)

Angle-headed Dragon enclosure


----------



## ravan (Oct 23, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Hey Raven what are the Dimension of that enclosure?
> Thanks Tim.



its about 90 x 70 x 60 (cms)


and thanks reptilefan, i'll be sure to check them out 

and jimmy, that enclosure looks awesome!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 23, 2009)

Heres either a mountain dragon or jacky dragon (its under moutain dragon on the licence but to me looks like a jacky). She is in a new cage and now has sand.


----------



## jinin (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks Mountain


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Heres either a mountain dragon or jacky dragon (its under moutain dragon on the licence but to me looks like a jacky). She is in a new cage and now has sand.



Who sold you that. BTW its a jacky.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Heres either a mountain dragon or jacky dragon (its under moutain dragon on the licence but to me looks like a jacky). She is in a new cage and now has sand.


Yea it's a jacky.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 23, 2009)

ravan said:


> its about 90 x 70 x 60 (cms)
> 
> 
> and thanks reptilefan, i'll be sure to check them out
> ...


Awsome what company makes it? Ive been trying to find one that size.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 23, 2009)

is it URS? just wondering if full mesh cages would work for angle headed dragons?


----------



## ravan (Oct 23, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> is it URS?



nah, its made by reptapets for anyone interested


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 24, 2009)

ravan said:


> its about 90 x 70 x 60 (cms)
> 
> 
> and thanks reptilefan, i'll be sure to check them out
> ...



Thanks ravan! Its always changing (getting better) & my angle heads do not mind, they appear to love it! Never had any sulking. I try to make it look as rainforesty as I can but still try to keep it easy enough to clean and get to things. 

Your boyds are cute! & the enclosure will be awsome with a background. Be sure to keep us updated with the mods as you go along.
(*Tip- If you don't already have one, buy a manual hand pump misting/spray bottle from the woolies or coles, they work great to mist the enclosure! Much better then normal spray bottles.)


----------



## novek (Oct 24, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> Angle-headed Dragon enclosure


 
this enclosure is greate i wanna do something like this when i get angles i also wanna house blue mountain frogs with them because i hear u dont need heat just uv..


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 24, 2009)

few more pictures of my pygmy beardies enclosure


----------



## novek (Oct 24, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> few more pictures of my pygmy beardies enclosure


 
lol ur beardy looks hidden in that enclosure
nice enclosure u get it custom built?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 25, 2009)

A guy called Nick from newcastle.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 25, 2009)

WTBUY do you think she is gravid? She would of laid eggs by now ayy? She puffed up there at one stage but has gone back to normal. My Male Jacky was in there when i first brought him.


W.T.BUY said:


> Who sold you that. BTW its a jacky.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea its a custom build he has moved back into his old tank and im getting some netteds or mitchelli for the big new one


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 25, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> WTBUY do you think she is gravid? She would of laid eggs by now ayy? She puffed up there at one stage but has gone back to normal. My Male Jacky was in there when i first brought him.



nah she dosent look gravid to me mate. Who sold you It I say name and shame.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 25, 2009)

Simplest are always best. Netties are active, full of character and personality and they are basically a compact beardie that eats less and moves more.

Here's one of my females. Does anybody think that she looks gravid or just fat?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 25, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Simplest are always best. Netties are active, full of character and personality and they are basically a compact beardie that eats less and moves more.
> 
> Here's one of my females. Does anybody think that she looks gravid or just fat?



Rocket have you been feeding your netteds butter? Look at all those fatty lumps. You best send her to me :lol:and Ill put her on a diet.Shell be as good as new when Ill send her back


----------



## jinin (Oct 25, 2009)

To me she looks gravid becuase those bumps arent really normal, well mine dont have them?


----------



## kupper (Oct 25, 2009)

thats gold she is massive


----------



## novek (Oct 25, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Simplest are always best. Netties are active, full of character and personality and they are basically a compact beardie that eats less and moves more.
> 
> Here's one of my females. Does anybody think that she looks gravid or just fat?


 
if its fat....buy a mouse wheel?


----------



## boof13 (Oct 25, 2009)

My Mitchells Dragons.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 25, 2009)

No worries W.T.Buy, you'll get her as soon as those Saltuarius come through.

She's a crazy little critter, digs all day, eats all day and sleeps all night. Up at the crack of dawn.

Mouse wheel ey...might look into it.


----------



## novek (Oct 25, 2009)

boof13 said:


> My Mitchells Dragons.


 
hey there awesome look like little beardies


----------



## Rocket (Oct 25, 2009)

A few more pics. People's thoughts on gravidity (or not) would be really appreciated.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 25, 2009)

Rocket said:


> A few more pics. People's thoughts on gravidity (or not) would be really appreciated.



She must be eating rocks.


----------



## novek (Oct 26, 2009)

Rocket said:


> A few more pics. People's thoughts on gravidity (or not) would be really appreciated.


 
lol loves the camera


----------



## bigi (Oct 26, 2009)

heres a pic of my big boy (lizard that is )


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 26, 2009)

Just because i have never had Jackies before and ask if they are gravid from what friend said, people go on and say i she just fat or gavid?


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2009)

Well it seems I owe levis04 a drink...

Came home to this:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 26, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Well it seems I owe levis04 a drink...
> 
> Came home to this:



nice one mate.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 26, 2009)

where abouts are you guys getting your central netteds from im on the hunt for a few and i cant seem to find any


----------



## anntay (Oct 26, 2009)

sweet pics good find when you got home here is my guy he is a loner


----------



## novek (Oct 26, 2009)

nice netteds i wana get some now lol but i think ill stick with jackies 1st


----------



## rockdragon (Oct 27, 2009)

These pics have been posted before they were taken last summer. I think that they qualify for small dragons except for the Frilly but he is in his small stage of life.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey rockdragon,
Great looking lizards.

Do you breed all of the pictured species?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 27, 2009)

Love that crested dragon shot.


----------



## rockdragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Hey rockdragon,
> Great looking lizards.
> 
> Do you breed all of the pictured species?



Yep, I have a few pairs of each lizard. Except for the frillies, I had some bad luck earlier this year both my adult females died so I just have my adult male and the hatchies left.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 28, 2009)

Rockdragon pardon my ignorance but what sort of lizard is that in the second picture and what category license do i need to get one and more importantly where the heck do i find one??


----------



## rockdragon (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks WTbuy, he is a bit of a poser.

Sorry, I forgot to put the names of the lizards. top photo is C. decresii, C cristatus, C. kingii and C. fionni.
Keep an eye out reptilefan95 they do come up for sale, there is a few out there.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 28, 2009)

Any idea where i could get a C cristatus and what is there price range?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 28, 2009)

So the picture before the frilly is a crested dragon i will have to be looking in to them, that is what its called right?


----------



## jinin (Oct 28, 2009)

Got Class 2 Licence? PS Nice Rocket.. i thought she looked gravid.8]


----------



## bigi (Oct 31, 2009)

i always like picks of your animals rockdragon, sorry to hear of the problems u had, Gotto love those red barred dragons


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone know how much Painted Dragons (Ctenophorus pictius) are in NSW
and does any one know a breeder?


----------



## jinin (Oct 31, 2009)

They usually sell for $150.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks 
fell in love with their colours now i have to have one (or 4)


----------



## novek (Nov 2, 2009)

*my new jackie*

heres my new big male that i got off W.T.BUY...and some pics of my female


----------



## ravan (Nov 2, 2009)

ohhh novek, where did you get that background? and how much? (if you dont mind me asking)
it looks awesome!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

Great set-up novek. How they settling in together?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> So the picture before the frilly is a crested dragon i will have to be looking in to them, that is what its called right?



There Tawny Dragons but I have never seen one look like rock dragons they are usually much duller.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Any idea where i could get a C cristatus and what is there price range?



Usually around 250 each. Have seen them as low as 80 before though.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ive got my central netties now a big boy and a little girl i will post some pictures up as soon as my brother brings me back my camera, any one know if i have to have a water bowl in their enclosure or can i just mist them?


----------



## novek (Nov 2, 2009)

ravan said:


> ohhh novek, where did you get that background? and how much? (if you dont mind me asking)
> it looks awesome!


 

hey it came with the exo terra cage
its made of foam..


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Ive got my central netties now a big boy and a little girl i will post some pictures up as soon as my brother brings me back my camera, any one know if i have to have a water bowl in their enclosure or can i just mist them?



both are a good idea.


----------



## novek (Nov 2, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Great set-up novek. How they settling in together?


 
there good my little dragon is a bit startled i think about a big male invading 
found out my one is also a female


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

novek said:


> there good my little dragon is a bit startled i think about a big male invading
> found out my one is also a female



great man. I will be expecting you to post some pics of some eggs in the comming weeks.


----------



## porkosta (Nov 2, 2009)

Instead of reposting my pics this should show you my photo album of my Pygmy Bearded Dragons:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/porkosta-8825/albums/my-pygmy-bearded-dragons-425


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

Some great shots porkosta


----------



## porkosta (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks W.T.BUY. My female is a bit of a poser.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey porksta how old are your pair and how big are they, my boy is around 6 months and is 18cm, just wondering if he is normal


----------



## novek (Nov 2, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> great man. I will be expecting you to post some pics of some eggs in the comming weeks.


 
lol hopefully he seams really lazy atm


----------



## porkosta (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey reptilefan95, Mine are like 3-4 years old now.
They are around 27-28cm. Yours is still young so don't worry about the size, he will grow, trust me.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 13, 2009)

Ill give this thread a bump!!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 17, 2010)

1 Month Old Angle Headed Dragons


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 4, 2010)

angle heads are funny lookin dragons lol i will try and post some new ones of my jackys tonight


----------

